# Keisel and Horses!?!?



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

On my steps to get Keisel to be introduced to EVERYTHING...I took Keisel to his first Polo game and I think I was more excited than he was haha!! The first thing he surprised me with was actually being able to pick up a Polo ball. I couldn't believe he could fit it in his mouth!! 

Then whenever he heard that 'thunder' noise he would perk up and move to the front of us and just sit and watch as they ran by!! He was maybe only 20-30 feet away from them and didn't even want to chase them!! Just sat and watched them like a good boy. He got worn out and found my purse as a good napping spot lol. Hope you enjoy the pictures!! At the end he wanted to take both balls but knew he ran into a problem... lol


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

lovely photos..he was such a good boy!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a good boy!!! Woody would have been all over that field chasing the horses and the polo ball.:doh:

Pete


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos, he's so cute! Looks like he was a very good boy


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

great pictures, I'm sure I would have had to hold Jacey back.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I could of bet money that he would chase back and forth but he proved me wrong!!! Hopefully he doesn't do it when he gets older lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Dogs seem to have a fascination with horses. Our dogs in the past and Bella will stop and take notice of horses, even on the television.
I'm sure they think they're just giant dogs!
That picture with his head resting on the bag is precious!

Mike D


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Keisel is such a good boy! Pretty cool that he got to see a Polo match!


----------



## swildt (Jan 23, 2013)

Gorgeous pup!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What an extraordinary outing for puppy Keisel and what a good boy he was ! Love the pic on your purse (all that watching quietly is hard work) and the last one with the two polo balls.


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

beautiful pics and a super good boy  ... I used to take Pinja with me when I went riding my horse - she just LOVED it! whenever I put on my riding pants she would stay right at my side so I wouldn't forget to take her along  unfortunately I had to give away my horse when I got divorced (money issue)


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

I LOVE the way he is sitting quietly. My little Toby, a golden mix puppy, does that. When he sees something new, he sits and quietly looks at whatever it is. It is almost like there is a wise little old man in him with the way he sits and contemplates the new thing. Someone said to me that Toby appears to be a thinker...that is what your little one reminds me of watching those horses. A really, really cute thinker! Great photos!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

aweeeeee and I love your vera bradley purse he has his head on.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

So cute! It looks like he had a blast. And I love his collar (Go Steelers!!!).


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

canajo said:


> I LOVE the way he is sitting quietly. My little Toby, a golden mix puppy, does that. When he sees something new, he sits and quietly looks at whatever it is. It is almost like there is a wise little old man in him with the way he sits and contemplates the new thing. Someone said to me that Toby appears to be a thinker...that is what your little one reminds me of watching those horses. A really, really cute thinker! Great photos!


I thought the same exact thing when I saw him siting there. Wondering what he was thinking about and just absorbing everything in his little head. I bet he was thinking 'what big dogs those are....' hahaha



MyBuddy22 said:


> aweeeeee and I love your vera bradley purse he has his head on.


Thanks!! For a second I thought about grabbing it so he couldn't get his fur all over it but he looked too cute!



KeaColorado said:


> So cute! It looks like he had a blast. And I love his collar (Go Steelers!!!).


I'm a huge Steelers fan, hence his name... Keisel!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Woohooo!! Go Steelers!


----------

